# East Tennessee



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

Moved to Kingsport, Tennessee a couple of years ago, and am finally getting familiar with the area. Originally a beach bumb from Delaware, now I find myself in another great part of the US amidst the smoky mountains. A great place to dwell or visit if you ever have the option. Feel free to let me know if you are from anywhere near here and need a hiking pal, or SA coffee club partner. :cup:cup


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I live near there, and average 8 cups of coffee per day.


----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

Good to meet you. I don't drink quite that much coffee, but it is my favorite morning activity. Feel free to keep in touch. I don't make it online often enough to promise a reply everyday, but it's always great to converse with the strong, silent folks in the tri cities.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I live in knoxville.


----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

I get close to knoxville whenever I go to Pigeon Forge, Gatlinburg. Spent a few hours in knoxville one time but got frustrated with the four lane switch off highways and all. (and I wasn't even the one driving) Ever get over to the Smoky Mt's Nat'l park?


----------

